# Food allergy testing



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

has anyone been tested for food allergies? im thinking about being tested but not sure where to go, what to expect or how much it will cost (or if it will help me!?!)


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I was once told by my doctor that food allergy tests weren't totally accurate, and tended to state the obvious, ie dairy, wheat etc.And people would feel better because they cut out these foods, but were not totally allergic to, but only intolerant to which can change in time.Doubt whether this helps you much, but I thought I would pass on what I was toldGreat to see another person from the South West though!!


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

cheers for the advice. where abouts in the south west are you? (wierd, you are also only 16 days younger than me, spooky!







)helen


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Lenticia,When I was being tested for what turned out to be IBS, they thought I might be lactose-intolerant or allergic to dairy products-- ironic, since I was raised in Wisconsin, which is supposedly the dairy capital of the US, lol...I was raised on cheese and milk-- but they told me the test for lactose-intolerance consists of something like a 4 or 5 hour visit where you sit and drink lactose-based stuff, and they test you every hour...I couldn't find time to take off 4 hours of work, and couldn't imagine sitting in an office by myself for 4 hours, so I decided to assume it wasn't the dairy stuff and skip that one...as for other food allergy tests, I suspect they aren't as long or complicated as the lactose one...at least I hope not, if that is what you're going in for







Good luck!


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi helen, wow that is spooky!! Im from Weymouth in Dorset - if you ever want to chat feel free to email me


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have never been allergy tested nor would i be. Tey show up on the tests as things you might have a reaction to. My friend has this done and she came up as being INTOLERANT to practically everything. Tomatoes are very common. lol.You can test for lactose intolerance yourself. Just cut it out for a while and then have a big glass of milk and see what happens.Mercedes, i've been to Weymouth every year since i was 14. I will be there for a while this summer if you want to meet up there?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

My dietician told me not to bother with Allergy testing as they can show sensitivity to absolutely everything. I agree with Nikki and did my own elimination tests - results being intolerance to Allium found in the onion family. Quite good fun trying to eat out if you are a vegetarian who cant eat onions leeks garlic or chives and doesnt really like tomatoes!!!







Where in Wiltshire are you lenticia?


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey, yeah sure nikki, let me know when your in the area


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

hey JoT, cheers for the advice.(i live near Warminster in wiltshire in answer to your question)


----------

